# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Lake Anna Virginia

## JEK

A glorious day for a wedding by the lake.
 

This is not the Ocean Club. The room goes for the price of breakfast at the OC :)

----------


## GramChop

mmmmm, love those clear blue skies!!!!  i can't wait to see the wedding from your perspective, pops!!  have fun!

----------


## phil62

New career begins for JEK-a professional wedding guest

----------


## JEK

Very small wedding in a gazebo by the lake. Friend and colleague's daughter.

----------


## MIke R

very very similar setting to Wendi and my wedding by a river in Vermont...I totally approve...LOL

----------


## BBT

Wedding photo's by iPhone no doubt.

----------


## JEK

No, D700 and D40.

My best fireworks shot with the D700.

----------


## phil62

Weddings are nice wherever they may be.

----------


## JEK

All three were exactly what the bride wanted and all three brides were ecstatic about the outcomes. That is what it is all about!

----------


## phil62

true dat.

----------


## Grey

The lovely smiles on the bride and groom say it all.  

Such a pretty setting--you can't beat Mother Nature.

----------

